# siemens gigaset SE567 how do I create a wireless connection?



## RyanBlandin (Mar 2, 2009)

So I have this modem siemens gigaset SE567. Apparently it's a modem/router but I can't figure out how to setup a wireless connection for my PS3. Please help!! 

This is what it looks like


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Take a look in the user's manual: http://downeydesign.com/eXtplorer/downloads/docs/SiemensGigaset-SE567-SE568.pdf


----------

